# Best home affairs in Gauteng for PR ID book



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

What is the best home affairs to go to in Gauteng to get your first ID book as a PR? Anyone have any recent experiences? Do we still have a separate line?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Roisined said:


> What is the best home affairs to go to in Gauteng to get your first ID book as a PR? Anyone have any recent experiences? Do we still have a separate line?


Randburg is the flavour. And yes the is a seperate queue (infact it wont be a queue at all, just 0 to 3 people ahead of you). You need to ask for the Citizenship counter, otherwise if u just say ID they will show u some queue for locals which is super dupa long.


----------

